# Coryopedilum vs. Coryopetalum?



## musa (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,
I ve got a problem in terminology:

In the degree of sections Cribb uses "coryopedilum" (Cribb: The Genus Paphiopedilum, 1998) and "coryopetalum" (L. Averyanov, P. Cribb, Phan Ke Loc, Nguyen Tien Hiep: Slipper Orchids of Vietnam, 2003). Is there a reason for the change, or is there a difference in the signification between -pedilum and -petalum?
Petalum seems to be reasonable, as other sections in the same subgenus are ending with petalum (cochlo-, pardalopetalum). But I doubt that it is sufficiant fo the change.
Have someone of you more Information?

Thanks

Michael


----------

